# Being Human



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone remember the pilot for this? It was a vampire, ghost and werewolf all living together. Apparently it's been picked up and will be starting on BBC3 *soon*.

I remember thinking it was a little tepid in places but liking it generally be interesting to see how they play things out...


----------



## 8ball (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool - they did a season of pilots and it was far and away the best.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

BUMP cos it's on tomorrow. I am excited, I never saw the pilot but I heard it was really good.

Here is the trailer: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=v_sRd2spBo0


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2009)

I looooved the pilot.

Hopefully it will still be good, since they've changed two of the three actors. (They kept the best one though).


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 24, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I looooved the pilot.
> 
> Hopefully it will still be good, since they've changed two of the three actors. (They kept the best one though).



I love that werewolf boy.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeps. I thought he would be new Doctor Whooooooo. 

(see what I did there? Wolf wise? No?...)


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 24, 2009)

Ohhh looks kinda cool. I'll be watching


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2009)

This isn't as good. The new guy is ok but the girl can't act for shit...


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This isn't as good. The new guy is ok but the girl can't act for shit...



Oh I like the girl! I thought she was really likeable. When she was practicing going 'woooooooooo' in the mirror, all ghosty like.

I thought it was a bit hit and miss really, but first episodes are had, getting all the character history in and stuff.

I'll watch next week.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought it was brilliant.

I liked the new girl's acting (and her boots). When she was crying about her ex boyfriend etc, I was all involved and that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I thought it was brilliant.
> 
> I liked the new girl's acting (and her boots). When she was crying about her ex boyfriend etc, I was all involved and that.



Do you think he killed her?


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2009)

i liked it


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i liked it



Elaborate.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh, you mean pushed her down the stairs?

They did make it sound a bit like he might have, but I thought I was imagining it. And they do say she's still around because there's something unfinished. Ooohhhh!!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Oh, you mean pushed her down the stairs?
> 
> They did make it sound a bit like he might have, but I thought I was imagining it. And they do say she's still around because there's something unfinished. Ooohhhh!!!!



Yeah that's what I thought. And he looked shifty. I might have imagined that though.

The vampire boy is hot.


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2009)

i thought that there was still a spark there... maybe it was the new gf that did it


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm confused about the vampire, is he actually a bit of a wanker?


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm finding it hard adjusting to the two new ones...


----------



## strung out (Jan 26, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I'm confused about the vampire, is he actually a bit of a wanker?



only insofar as all vampires are wankers


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2009)

strung_out said:


> only insofar as all vampires are wankers


Well yeah but, he totally screwed over his mate. Can't he kill randoms?


----------



## Epona (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the pilot somewhere but haven't watched it for some reason, therefore I didn't notice the change in the main cast.  I have to say that what I saw of tonight's episode looked great but I was cooking at the time and so missed bits!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2009)

I feel like I was watching a different programme! 

It felt a little forced, spent most of the ep bored with only the werewolf guy holding really my attention...


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought that was MUCH better than the pilot - they've made some very effective tweaks. Loved the vamp copper.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 26, 2009)

Shite! Forgot to watch it


----------



## Ozric (Jan 26, 2009)

Liked it but much prefered the original ghost girl.
I hate when they do pilots with someone kookie and replace them with someone more 'normal', like in Reaper.

Also thought that maybe the boyfriend was a part of her death....maybe not directly responsible as that would be to easy to guess.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ozric said:


> Also thought that maybe the boyfriend was a part of her death....maybe not directly responsible as that would be to easy to guess.



I reckon his new "partner" did it - Janey Harris or whatever she was called.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2009)

Ozric said:


> Liked it but much prefered the original ghost girl.
> I hate when they do pilots with someone kookie and replace them with someone more 'normal', like in Reaper.



Yep, thought the same.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2009)

I thought it was crap. Half-assed imitation of Angel / Buffy. And that werewolf has the most annoying way of speaking, and being.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 26, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I thought it was crap. Half-assed imitation of Angel / Buffy. And that werewolf has the most annoying way of speaking, and being.



The Werewolf was quite annoying, I didn't want to admit that, but he was a bit.

I still really liked it, I lked it enough to watch it next week.

You in Bristol? Did you spot them in the Rummer?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2009)

weepiper said:


> Shite! Forgot to watch it



tis on iplayer


----------



## big eejit (Jan 26, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The Werewolf was quite annoying, I didn't want to admit that, but he was a bit.
> 
> I still really liked it, I lked it enough to watch it next week.
> 
> You in Bristol? Did you spot them in the Rummer?



I did. I love the Rummer. So many different types of gin, so little time!

I think the werewolf may get the bullet. Aardman's Were Rabbit was scarier.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I feel like I was watching a different programme!



I thought they captured the feel of the original pilot really well.

I did only watch it the once, back when it was shown, but it felt just like I remember it. Quite depressing and bleak, but funny and gripping all the way through.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Jan 26, 2009)

I really liked it. Nice idea, well put together.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I thought they captured the feel of the original pilot feel really well.
> 
> I did only watch it the once, back when it was shown, but it felt just like I remember it. Quite depressing and bleak, but funny and gripping all the way through.



They did in places. I was referring to the fact that I thought it wasn't that great and there seemed to be a lot people on here saying it was great...


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They did in places. I was referring to the fact that I thought it wasn't that great and there seemed to be a lot people on here saying it was great...



Ahhh well. Fair enough then!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 26, 2009)

I really liked it. Actually, it made me sort of a tiny weeny bit cry. I think I was really tired or soemthing because I felt really teary and sad about the poor ghost girl not being able to talk to the fiance. Actually, must stop thinking about it or will make me sniffle again.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha! So did I.
Although of course I had a bit of dust in my eye...


----------



## Geri (Jan 26, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I thought it was crap. Half-assed imitation of Angel / Buffy.



I agree. I only watched it because it was filmed in Bristol, but I turned off after 10 minutes because the girl was annoying me.


----------



## liampreston (Jan 26, 2009)

Watching it now on iPlayer. It seems okay, a little confused. Doesn't know if it wants to be a lighter Heroes or a darker Coupling. So currently it is bouncing from drama to comedy. 

I will stick with it till the end, may try next week.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks Ok to me. just turned it on so will have to catch up on iplayer. Never knew there was a pilot.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2009)

I watched it not realising it wasn't the pilot, which I'd heard lots of good things about. It was a little confusing - perhaps because I hadn't seen the pilot - but quite enjoyable.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I think it's brilliant! Proper lol and scary moments tonight.

I love Annie, I think she is really warm and likeable. They all are actually, I think that's why it works. Loved Mitchell talking about being in Casablanca, and 'Hounds of Love' playing while George and Tully were in the cafe.

The vampire snuff video was geuinely quite chilling aswell.

Oh I love it!


----------



## mysterygirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I thought this was going to be quite fluffy, and it wasn't.  I think overall I'm liking it.  What's the vampire 'event' that's coming, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## breasticles (Feb 1, 2009)

^^^^ what electrogirl said. i'm proper enjoying it! and um the whole 'sexy vampire boy cannot have the sexy bloodsex but wants the sexy bloodsex' theme is... it's good. i like the theme. it's a good theme.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 1, 2009)

breasticles said:


> ^^^^ what electrogirl said. i'm proper enjoying it! and um the whole 'sexy vampire boy cannot have the sexy bloodsex but wants the sexy bloodsex' theme is... it's good. i like the theme. it's a good theme.



mmm I like this theme also. He is supersexy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 1, 2009)

Totally forgot about it tonight...might try and catch it on the iplayer....


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2009)

breasticles said:


> ^^^^ what electrogirl said. i'm proper enjoying it! and um the whole 'sexy vampire boy cannot have the sexy bloodsex but wants the sexy bloodsex' theme is... it's good. i like the theme. it's a good theme.



It's a complete Angel/Buffy rip-off, but that is a very good show to rip off.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2009)

We just watched this and have mixed feelings. Interesting premise, good ideas. But some of that cast really can't act - and that's particularly looking at you dog boy!

Liked it just enough to watch another one though.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> We just watched this and have mixed feelings. Interesting premise, good ideas. But some of that cast really can't act - and that's particularly looking at you dog boy!
> 
> Liked it just enough to watch another one though.



I think he can act, he just acts, strangely...he has a distinct way of talking but I quite like it now.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 1, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think he can act, he just acts, strangely...he has a distinct way of talking but I quite like it now.



He was actually much better in the pilot.


----------



## scifisam (Feb 1, 2009)

The way he talks reminds me of Smithy from Gavin and Stacey. It's an unusually non-serious style of acting for a show that's otherwise fairly dark, but I think the show's also meant to be about the mundanity of ordinary human life, so his acting style fits well with that.


----------



## breasticles (Feb 1, 2009)

i think it's quite endearing.

edit: are there any bristolians who can tell me where their pink house is? i recognise it but can't quite work out where it is.

extra edit: is it in totterdown?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 1, 2009)

We find him irritating atm!  But perhaps will warm to him. 

I found the blond one who died (and stayed dead) quite irritating too so wasn't too unhappy about that. 

Or maybe I'm just Ms Grumpypants today?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I think he can act, he just acts, strangely...he has a distinct way of talking but I quite like it now.



Yes, it's as if he is carefully trying to pronounce all of his Ts like a good boy.

But he talks like that in interviews and things too, so I guess it's just how he speaks.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought it was pretty good myself, and i normally hate British comedy dramas (apart from the first 2 series of Auf Weidersehn Pet of course).

i like the werewolf actor since he was in that Rob Brydon prog and Gavin & Stacy.

And i've been quite in love with the ghost girl since i saw her being interviewed about being in Sugar Rush - super hot girl


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2009)

I did enjoy the beginning of last week's episode when the voiceover explains the medical changes to a man's body and organs as he transforms into a werewolf.

Incidentally, can vampires be exposed to daylight or not? I've seen plenty of films that suggest they can't, but Dracula itself and a few others like this suggest they can.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> The vampire boy is hot.





breasticles said:


> i'm proper enjoying it! and um the whole 'sexy vampire boy cannot have the sexy bloodsex but wants the sexy bloodsex' theme is... it's good. i like the theme. it's a good theme.





electrogirl said:


> mmm I like this theme also. He is supersexy.


MMmmmmmm hhmm! I agree girls! 
Enjoying the whole thing at mo. Early days. Nothing amazing but it's likeable


----------



## middle C (Feb 3, 2009)

it's ok.  i find it bit slow.  and the ghost girl is getting annoying being all flirty and stupid to the other werewolf (btw, not finished watching the 2nd half of ep. 2)


----------



## middle C (Feb 3, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> MMmmmmmm hhmm! I agree girls!



he seems bit skinny to me.
need some muscles on him.
and hair is bit too long.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 3, 2009)

middle C said:


> it's ok.  i find it bit slow.  and the ghost girl is getting annoying being all flirty and stupid to the other werewolf (btw, not finished watching the 2nd half of ep. 2)



Her flirtiness was making me laugh! Most people can't even see her so to be flirted with must be overwhelming!



middle C said:


> he seems bit skinny to me.
> need some muscles on him.
> and hair is bit too long.



No! He is lovely and lean and oooooh. It helps that he wears dark sexual clothes.

oh.


----------



## LindaR (Feb 3, 2009)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, can vampires be exposed to daylight or not? I've seen plenty of films that suggest they can't, but Dracula itself and a few others like this suggest they can.



Well, in Buffy/Angel they need to stay in the shadows, and in Discworld, they need parasols/wide-brimmed hats.
Few years since I've actually read Dracula, so I can't remember if he goes out in daylight or not. I _think _he makes it cloud over if he needs to go out, which would tend to agree with the Buffyverse version...


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 3, 2009)

middle C said:


> he seems bit skinny to me.
> need some muscles on him. and hair is bit too long.


He could do with a couple more pies but not many! See his arms? Mmmm 
Ohhh his hair is one of the best things about him. Sexy as fuck.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Feb 3, 2009)

Just caught up with the latest on iplayer. Really good so far, nice dark twists throughout the 2nd episode.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 3, 2009)

*Gratutious picture anyone?*


----------



## middle C (Feb 3, 2009)

he reminds me someone i used to know, but taller...


----------



## zoooo (Feb 4, 2009)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, can vampires be exposed to daylight or not? I've seen plenty of films that suggest they can't, but Dracula itself and a few others like this suggest they can.



Yeah. This one does go outside in the daytime (he was out sitting on the steps drinking tea this week) but werewolf boy did mention in passing that he doesn't like sunlight much.

So I guess it's just whatever fits with your plans when you're writing it! Naughty cheats.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


>



Phwoarr post


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 4, 2009)

zoooo said:


> Yeah. This one does go outside in the daytime (he was out sitting on the steps drinking tea this week) but werewolf boy did mention in passing that he doesn't like sunlight much.
> 
> So I guess it's just whatever fits with your plans when you're writing it! Naughty cheats.



Yeah, and he wears sunglasses alot. I think that's their get out clause.



fogbat said:


> Phwoarr post



Hot though innit.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 4, 2009)

He is reminding me a bit of Mohinder off Heroes there.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 4, 2009)

Its all about her for me...


----------



## fogbat (Feb 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Hot though innit.



I'd let him Turn me.

(see what I did there?)


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 4, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I'd let him Turn me.
> 
> (see what I did there?)



No.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 4, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> No.



I'll PM you an explanation, with diagrams.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 4, 2009)

D'wards said:


> Its all about her for me...



she is so purdy. And she's grown up loads since Sugar Rush.



fogbat said:


> I'd let him Turn me.
> 
> (see what I did there?)



I got it.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm saddened by this series as it now joins Torchwood, Who, and Shameless on the must see list. Shame about Skins though, this new series seems a little shite.


----------



## breasticles (Feb 4, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> No! He is lovely and lean and oooooh.



and irish. don't forget the irish. 

i'm surprised i fancy him, actually. he's quite stereotypically hunky and normally i like my men a bit more overtly odd. although. he's playing a vampire. which is quite odd, i suppose.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 4, 2009)

breasticles said:


> and irish. don't forget the irish.
> 
> i'm surprised i fancy him, actually. he's quite stereotypically hunky and normally i like my men a bit more overtly odd. although. he's playing a vampire. which is quite odd, i suppose.



Yeah same! I don't normally swoon over the dreamboats, but there is something about him....


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2009)

Liking this, just the right balance of humor/pathos/horror


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 8, 2009)

breasticles said:


> i think it's quite endearing.
> 
> edit: are there any bristolians who can tell me where their pink house is? i recognise it but can't quite work out where it is.
> 
> extra edit: is it in totterdown?



I was wondering that myself- but I think the outside of their house is Easton maybe? It looks very familiar and I live in Easton.

I really like it so far.

Actually they just showed The Shakespear pub in the pilot so I guess it must be Totterdown!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah it is filmed in Totterdown.

I went in the pub where the vampire and the nurse girl went on a date last night. And I stood where she died.

I  am a nerd.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


>



*purrss loudly*


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 8, 2009)

I really like the way the werewolf boy screams when he is changing and when he gets upset!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 8, 2009)

He did it!!

I liked the Morrissey haired ghost.


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 8, 2009)

Ooh, a Being Human thread

By the way, am I the only one who had absolutely no clue about the whole thing with the ghost? 


Spoiler: Being Human



Her fiancée doing her in, I mean


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 8, 2009)

T & P said:


> Incidentally, can vampires be exposed to daylight or not? I've seen plenty of films that suggest they can't, but Dracula itself and a few others like this suggest they can.


IIRC, in more ancient vampire mythology, vampires were seen as connected with disease, hence things that were seen as cleansing or curative harming them (Sunlight, fire, running water, silver, garlic), how much of this is taken up in more modern stuff is dependent almost entirely on the whims of the writers.

Of course, the most important thing to remember is that whatever the lighting conditions, proper vampires do _not_ fucking sparkle


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it was mentioned as a possibility earlier in the thread.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 8, 2009)

In Bloom said:


> Ooh, a Being Human thread
> 
> By the way, am I the only one who had absolutely no clue about the whole thing with the ghost?
> 
> ...



I suggested it earlier on in the thread, well done me!

It was the way he said 'she was mine'. Sounded dodge.


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I suggested it earlier on in the thread, well done me!


Yeah, that's why I asked 



> It was the way he said 'she was mine'. Sounded dodge.


There was definately an implied possessive/obsessive aspect to their relationship implied in the first two episodes, I just didn't expect


Spoiler: Being Human



full blown spousal abuse followed by murder


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 8, 2009)

do we need to do spoiler tags? most people will have watched it tonight right?

Plus I don't know how to do them.


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 8, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> do we need to do spoiler tags? most people will have watched it tonight right?
> 
> Plus I don't know how to do them.


Dunno, I tend to play it on the safe side if it doesn't say "Spoilers" in the thread title.

As for how to use them see this thread


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah fair enough. Here you go then. Let's discuss.



Spoiler: Being Human



So what do you think she has to do to move onto the other side? I imagine she has to show everyone what he did, get justice for his crime. I don't think she'll pass over by the end of the series though, because I expect they'll make another one.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 9, 2009)

Just started watching this, it's really enjoyable and nicely dark.  Not what I'd expected from the trailers, which had left me the impression that it was a supernatural 2 Pints type show.  My only criticism is that sometimes the music is too over-powering in the scenes, like someone thinks the music selection is really witty when actually it's just distracting.  But a lot of BBC3 shows have that problem.

I never saw the pilot and was looking for some clips on youtube when I found some prequels about the 3 main characters which were made in the run up to the series.  I especially liked Annie's one, it's a bit creepy.

.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2009)

Watched this last night.  It isn't really doing it for me.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 9, 2009)

Bollox. MIssed it last night. I'll watch later tonight


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2009)

yay for iplayer


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2009)

Where have I seen ghost girl before? she's familiar......


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Where have I seen ghost girl before? she's familiar......


Dr Who - _Gridlock_.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 9, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Where have I seen ghost girl before? she's familiar......



Sugar Rush, among other things.

I think she may have been on an episode of Who, as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 9, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Sugar Rush, among other things.
> 
> I think she may have been on an episode of Who, as well.



it's Sugar! of course.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Just started watching this, it's really enjoyable and nicely dark.  Not what I'd expected from the trailers, which had left me the impression that it was a supernatural 2 Pints type show.  My only criticism is that sometimes the music is too over-powering in the scenes, like someone thinks the music selection is really witty when actually it's just distracting.  But a lot of BBC3 shows have that problem.
> 
> I never saw the pilot and was looking for some clips on youtube when I found some prequels about the 3 main characters which were made in the run up to the series.  I especially liked Annie's one, it's a bit creepy.
> 
> .



It is creepy! I got properly scared. 

I think I am actually a bit in love with Mitchell, like, serious love.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 9, 2009)

The Ghost being offed by her fiancé had to be the most obvious plot twist ever. Now she's going to go all kaspar the evil ghost and haunt that motherfuka till he cracks and confesses.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought the first episode was a pleasant enough 6 out of 10. The second was an improvement. Up to 7.5 out of 10. I'll keep watching. 

I wonder if the werewolf is meant to be annoying and whingey and will get more manly as the wolf takes hold. His accent is what annoys me. The very enunciated working class accent makes him sound like a trainee in an high street bank.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The Ghost being offed by her fiancé had to be the most obvious plot twist ever. Now she's going to go all kaspar the evil ghost and haunt that motherfuka till he cracks and confesses.


I didn't spot it.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 10, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It is creepy! I got properly scared.



The bit where Annie appears in the bathroom mirror is


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The Ghost being offed by her fiancé had to be the most obvious plot twist ever. Now she's going to go all kaspar the evil ghost and haunt that motherfuka till he cracks and confesses.



That or she's hanging around to try and save Tango-woman from the same fate.


----------



## theCIA (Feb 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I thought the first episode was a pleasant enough 6 out of 10. The second was an improvement. Up to 7.5 out of 10. I'll keep watching.
> 
> I wonder if the werewolf is meant to be annoying and whingey and will get more manly as the wolf takes hold. His accent is what annoys me. The very enunciated working class accent makes him sound like a trainee in an high street bank.



he also screams like a girl.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I thought the first episode was a pleasant enough 6 out of 10. The second was an improvement. Up to 7.5 out of 10. I'll keep watching.
> 
> I wonder if the werewolf is meant to be annoying and whingey and will get more manly as the wolf takes hold. His accent is what annoys me. The very enunciated working class accent makes him sound like a trainee in an high street bank.



Yeah, that accent is a bit sus.

Only seen the first episode but stylewise it's all a bit Heroes isn't it? If money is going to spent on glossy tv series like this then I'd rather it was a bit more original. I felt a bit bored by it partly because I felt like I'd seen it all before.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Iguana said:


> The bit where Annie appears in the bathroom mirror is



Yes! And when she's walking down the stairs and looks back at him.

I'd totally want that couple out of my house though, that man seemed like a right knob.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2009)

Brainaddict said:


> Only seen the first episode but stylewise it's all a bit Heroes isn't it? If money is going to spent on glossy tv series like this then I'd rather it was a bit more original. I felt a bit bored by it partly because I felt like I'd seen it all before.



Oh the ennui of modern life


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Oh the ennui of modern life


But seriously, this was made by a bunch of people who've spent the last five years of their lives watching american tv dramas of a fantastical/thriller persuasion on repeat twenty four hours a day. I don't think I'm picking nits here - it's pretty in your face.

Since some of those series were quite good, this has some good things about it. But many of those series have weaknesses too and this repeats all those as well. Seems a shame not to improve the formula at least.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 10, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I wonder if the werewolf is meant to be annoying and whingey and will get more manly as the wolf takes hold. His accent is what annoys me. The very enunciated working class accent makes him sound like a trainee in an high street bank.



I think that's supposed to be the point; some poor straitlaced bloke so uptight that he enunciates excrutiatingly and jumps out of his skin when the doorbell goes *because* his _alter ego_ is such an unrestrained, primal creature.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 10, 2009)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think that's supposed to be the point; some poor straitlaced bloke so uptight that he enunciates excrutiatingly and jumps out of his skin when the doorbell goes *because* his _alter ego_ is such an unrestrained, primal creature.



yep, hence his incredible akwardness with women. His Vampire mate however is a proper sly cunt, one of those blokes with 3 different sim cards all in use at the same time.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> yep, hence his incredible akwardness with women.



Except when he's in a doggy-style situation, anyway!


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> The Ghost being offed by her fiancé had to be the most obvious plot twist ever. Now she's going to go all kaspar the evil ghost and haunt that motherfuka till he cracks and confesses.


I was hoping that the reason she couldn't move on was because she was so obsessed with this bloke (when she talks to Gilbert about her life she starts from meeting him and doesn't really talk about anything else), but that's out of the window now.


----------



## pk (Feb 11, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> This isn't as good. The new guy is ok but the girl can't act for shit...



Nope, hate it.

Those pilots were really edgy, now they've replaced the kooky ghost girl with a Dr Who assistant lookalike, and it's sanitised to fuck.

Well done once again BBC *claps slowly* for once again taking a great idea and sapping all the imagination out of it... may as well watch utter shit like Two Pints of Lager for all this is worth now...

Seriously considering lobbing the TV licence away and watching everything online... it used to be worth it but not now IMO.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 11, 2009)

I think this show is excellent. I think its better than Buffy and the like, which are typically American and bombastic. This is far more British, and I compared it to a 'Supernatural This Life' in the other thread. I think its got a good 'late naughties' feel to it. I liked the flashback origin story of the Vampire, a ice reference to  2000ad's  'Fiends of the Eastern Front'.
I liked the recent episode with the Ghost stuff, its the first one where the series' bitter humour really came through.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 11, 2009)

pk said:


> Seriously considering lobbing the TV licence away and watching everything online... it used to be worth it but not now IMO.



One programme mildly dissapoints and it's Defcon 1


----------



## pk (Feb 13, 2009)

Idaho said:


> One programme mildly dissapoints and it's Defcon 1



ONE programme????

Can you name a single piece of good comedy that the BBC produce right now?


----------



## Idaho (Feb 13, 2009)

pk said:


> ONE programme????
> 
> Can you name a single piece of good comedy that the BBC produce right now?



What about Outnumbered?

















Not!


----------



## In Bloom (Feb 13, 2009)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> Buffy and the like, which are typically American and bombastic.


You, sir, are a fool.  A fool and quite possibly a jackanape


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 13, 2009)

In Bloom said:


> You, sir, are a fool.  A fool and quite possibly a jackanape



Don't rise to it. He obviously didn't watch Buffy and is simply making assumptions


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 14, 2009)

i love it, and George is great and makes me laugh a lot. 

I think i must be odd but i dont fancy the vampire guy i did have a bit of a weird crush on Tully last week and i loved Gilbert, how sweet was that Shoe gazer love BRILLIANT. 

I love it, it does what it says on the tin, its brain candy tv


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 14, 2009)

Ok, I instantly regretted the Buffy comment but decided not to edit.


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## electrogirl (Feb 15, 2009)

strung_out said:


>



I know! That was well downbeat.


----------



## strung out (Feb 15, 2009)

poor kid


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 15, 2009)

strung_out said:


> poor kid



Yeah, like poor Kirsten Dunst all over again.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 15, 2009)

Much better this week.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 16, 2009)

That was good.  I'm glad I started watching this.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

series keeps improving. Anyone ID the opening tune? the one over the top of vampies monologue?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> series keeps improving. Anyone ID the opening tune? the one over the top of vampies monologue?


Alabama 3.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Alabama 3.



cheers, will torrent.

The kids holding the pedoes out signs was very brasseye


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2009)

I can't watch this any more. Wolfboy is far too fucking annoying, and the supporting charicatures are completely unbelievable.


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 16, 2009)

Idaho said:


> I wonder if the werewolf is meant to be annoying and whingey and will get more manly as the wolf takes hold. His accent is what annoys me. The very enunciated working class accent makes him sound like a trainee in an high street bank.



i think the werewolf character makes the show, i think you are missing the point (clue - the title)


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I can't watch this any more.* Wolfboy is far too fucking annoying*, and the supporting charicatures are completely unbelievable.



Oh I have known similar personality types, I find them endearingly neurotic. He's reminiscent of the staid one from Peep Show


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I can't watch this any more. Wolfboy is far too fucking annoying, and the supporting charicatures are completely unbelievable.



erm isn't he supposed to be dog like going from being all happy and excited the date to whimmpering after being 'scolded' about his shirts


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 16, 2009)

last night's show was awesome

i can't believe people are comparing this to corny US rubbish like Heroes 

ps. wolfboy is key to this because he is a werewolf who couldnt be less werewolf. ie he isnt like jack nicholson going grrrrr all the time with funny eyebrows

geddit?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2009)

No, it's his acting, his accent, his face, his 'mannerisms' which are like something out of the 6th-formers acting giude to appearing 'nervous and awkward'

I get the character and what they were trying to do, it's just done _really really_ badly.


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 16, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> erm isn't he supposed to be dog like going from being all happy and excited the date to whimmpering after being 'scolded' about his shirts



that as well. he is more puppydog than monster. he even sounds like a puppy the way he squeals. it's well done


----------



## maximilian ping (Feb 16, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I get the character and what they were trying to do, it's just done _really really_ badly.



fair enough - but i think he's great


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2009)

I've only seen two episodes so far (have there been more?) Last week's I wasn't sure about, but I found this week a vast improvement.  I'm not sure yet if they can sustain the conflicts enough to keep it interesting, but it was interesting enough for me not to be bothered by the acting Crispy complains of.


----------



## strung out (Feb 16, 2009)

last night was the 4th episode! (5th if you include the pilot that had different actors, last year i think) I missed the second but it's been really good fun so far, things look like they're going to get a bit darker next week


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

Crispy said:


> No, it's his acting, his accent, his face, his 'mannerisms' which are like something out of the 6th-formers acting giude to appearing 'nervous and awkward'
> 
> *I get the character and what they were trying to do, it's just done really really badly*.



nah, he's a passable portrayal of a neurotic good boy cursed by werewolfism


----------



## Iguana (Feb 16, 2009)

Has it ever been explained why the vampires wear fingerless gloves?  Mitchell and Lauren are always wearing them.


----------



## tangentlama (Feb 16, 2009)

I love George. He's gorgeous.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Has it ever been explained why the vampires wear fingerless gloves?  Mitchell and Lauren are always wearing them.


No, not in the 2 episodes I've seen, but it's been mentioned that their skin is cold for others to touch.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 16, 2009)

I caught this for the first time last night, and rather enjoyed it.




DotCommunist said:


> series keeps improving. Anyone ID the opening tune? the one over the top of vampies monologue?





danny la rouge said:


> Alabama 3.


 The song is called _too sick to pray_.  There was another Alabama 3 song at the end too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 16, 2009)

Maggot said:


> The song is called _too sick to pray_.  There was another Alabama 3 song at the end too.


Indeed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

Vamps sire is shaping up as a good character as well. I'm enjoying his lazy off-the-cuff ness. IYSWIM


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 16, 2009)

Crispy said:


> No, it's his acting, his accent, his face, his 'mannerisms' which are like something out of the 6th-formers acting giude to appearing 'nervous and awkward'



Just think of him as "good Jewish boy who's a werewolf" and it all makes sense!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 16, 2009)

Tis good, and getting better i reckon.

The vampire copper is by the far the best character and performance. I wonder how grand they are planning this programme tho. Many series that branch out into full scale vamp and human war going up and down the country? Or just one/maybe two series focussing on the few characters we've met so far?

The boy in the last one for example, gonna be left as an open ended question or re-introduced further down the line??


----------



## Idaho (Feb 18, 2009)

I really enjoyed the latest episode. I think it's getting better.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 18, 2009)

DaRealSpoon said:


> The boy in the last one for example, gonna be left as an open ended question or re-introduced further down the line??



Conventionally, vampired children tend to go very feral.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Conventionally, vampired children tend to go very feral.



Well yeh, but does that mean he's gonna come back later in the series after having wasted his mother and do the whole evil vamp kiddy thing or is that it.. story over for them.

I like it, admittedly some of the acting is less than amazing, but it never is in this genre. Just can't really where thier taking it long term at the mo.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, that was the best episode yet.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep - it was a good un. I like short snappy series. I hope they let it finish in good order.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Yep - it was a good un. I like short snappy series. I hope they let it finish in good order.



Yeah they can't really be gone though can they? You-know-who. The preview for next week was cleverly enigmatic about that.

That bit where Mitchell discovered all those people in the basement really chilled me when I worked out what it was.


By the way I had a saucy dream about Mitchell the other night. We frollicked in a deli and rolled down a hill together. Just thought I'd mention it, I needed to tell someone and this seemed like the ideal place.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm loving this show!
Great episode tonight


Just watched the pilot on youtube- the original Mitchell is shit, glad they replaced him!  Annie was originally the woman who did the Devils Whore, she was good but think I prefer the new Annie.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> By the way I had a saucy dream about Mitchell the other night. We frollicked in a deli and rolled down a hill together. Just thought I'd mention it, I needed to tell someone and this seemed like the ideal place.



*jealous*

I want a saucy dream about Mitchell


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 22, 2009)

pigtails said:


> *jealous*
> 
> I want a saucy dream about Mitchell



It wasn't even that saucy, I just had a connection with him you know? We _connected_. Like soulmates.

It was more than just a cheap sexdream, in a way.....




Frank Skinner was in it aswell if it makes you feel any better. Gotta take the rough with the smooth in dreamworld.


----------



## pigtails (Feb 22, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Frank Skinner was in it aswell if it makes you feel any better. Gotta take the rough with the smooth in dreamworld.



I do feel better thanks!


----------



## 8den (Feb 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Y
> By the way I had a saucy dream about Mitchell the other night. *We frollicked in a deli* and rolled down a hill together. Just thought I'd mention it, I needed to tell someone and this seemed like the ideal place.



How exactly does one frollick in place with coleslaw, fresh meats, and cheese?


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 23, 2009)

8den said:


> How exactly does one frollick in place with coleslaw, fresh meats, and cheese?



I don't understand this question.  Possibly because you are very stupid.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Feb 23, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Yeah they can't really be gone though can they? You-know-who. The preview for next week was cleverly enigmatic about that.
> 
> That bit where Mitchell discovered all those people in the basement really chilled me when I worked out what it was.
> 
> ...





That wasn't Mitchell that was me actually, I have a special swipe card for dreams that lets me in. I got it on the market at Loughborough.


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

chainsaw cat said:


> That wasn't Mitchell that was me actually, I have a special swipe card for dreams that lets me in. I got it on the market at Loughborough.



Like an erotic Freddie Kruger


----------



## chainsaw cat (Feb 23, 2009)

May I modify your post in the interests of accuracy to '.... an unerotic Harold Lloyd'?

Many thanks.


----------



## 8den (Feb 23, 2009)

phildwyer said:


> I don't understand this question.  Possibly because I am very stupid.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## 8den (Feb 23, 2009)

chainsaw cat said:


> That wasn't Mitchell that was me actually, I have a special swipe card for dreams that lets me in. I got it on the market at Loughborough.



It was very good, I like how they are doing this on the cheap. Lauren's death was well done.


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2009)

that was fucking amazing that episode. i wasn't paying attention very well though. who were the people that mitchell found in the room?


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

Can i just say Strung Out does not deserve to be watching this programme as he only half watches it and then says 'that bit was a bit random' and 'why was that vampire dude doing that?' and I have to explain for 10 minutes why it wasn't actually random and why that vampire dude was doing what he did if he paid attention he would know that.


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2009)

lol


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2009)

gimme my kidney bACK YOU BITCH


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2009)

Sick. As. Fuck.


This is shaping up to be quality. Vampire Copper is shaping up to be a right bastard.

The mythology is a tad confusing though. The religious icons don't work when there's lots of vampires, but the 'ye must invite the vampyr in' thing still holds. Still, lot's of cool stake action



Spoiler: mitchell



can't work out which side of the chest he was staked on, hope he aint dead (proper dead) he's a badass


----------



## Crispy (Feb 23, 2009)

PS: The hospital is the same one they film Casualty in, I think


----------



## fogbat (Feb 23, 2009)

Cracking episode last night 

I just re-watched ep1 on BBC iplayer.



Spoiler: Tully



Did you notice him in the first episode? When George is frantically running around the forest, he runs into Tully, who says something along the lines of "There's nothing to be scared of".


----------



## pigtails (Feb 23, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Cracking episode last night
> 
> I just re-watched ep1 on BBC iplayer.
> 
> ...



I noticed that!


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 23, 2009)

I liked Mitchell bumping into that older woman he got jiggy with in the sixties.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2009)

This week's episode had lots of funny lines. I done laughing and that.

Like when snivelly bastard went to the police station and told them about the ghost, the werewolf and the vampire. "That'll need a different form." Heheh.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 23, 2009)

Was anybody else thinking that when Owen went to the police station he would end up making a report to Herrick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Was anybody else thinking that when Owen went to the police station he would end up making a report to Herrick.



I was well hoping that!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 23, 2009)

I loooved the whole whispering a secret in Owen's ear bit. That they mustn't tell Werewolf boy. eek!


----------



## camouflage (Feb 23, 2009)

This show's brilliant, gf loves it, it's not very good with the action sequences though, abit Dr Who iykwim.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 26, 2009)

It's recommissioned! 

BBC Three controller Danny Cohen said of the series: "I'm thrilled that we are recommissioning Being Human. It's hugely popular with young viewers and [has] earned great critical acclaim at the same time. It's also a very important staging-post in the successful development of home-grown young drama on BBC Three."

www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/a147837/being-human-recommissioned-by-bbc.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 26, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> It's recommissioned!
> 
> BBC Three controller Danny Cohen said of the series: "I'm thrilled that we are recommissioning Being Human. It's hugely popular with young viewers and [has] earned great critical acclaim at the same time. It's also a very important staging-post in the successful development of home-grown young drama on BBC Three."
> 
> www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/a147837/being-human-recommissioned-by-bbc.html



Huzzah!


----------



## fogbat (Feb 26, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Was anybody else thinking that when Owen went to the police station he would end up making a report to Herrick.



Yep - I was expecting to see Owen _disappeared_ to the vamps' feeding room.

"Sapphire and... steel?" was a great line


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 26, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> It's recommissioned!
> 
> BBC Three controller Danny Cohen said of the series: "I'm thrilled that we are recommissioning Being Human. It's hugely popular with young viewers and [has] earned great critical acclaim at the same time. It's also a very important staging-post in the successful development of home-grown young drama on BBC Three."
> 
> www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/a147837/being-human-recommissioned-by-bbc.html


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2009)

Good.


----------



## Iguana (Feb 26, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Yep - I was expecting to see Owen _disappeared_ to the vamps' feeding room.



I was actually worried it would blow up in Annie's face.  That she'd be about to go through her door but it would disappear because Owen had been vamped by Herrick as revenge for her "rescue" of Mitchell.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2009)

Ghost represent!

Excellent stuff, look forward to the new series.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2009)

Doh missed it. Will play catch up tomorrow on iPlayer


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Ghost represent!
> 
> Excellent stuff, look forward to the new series.



The ghosty stuff was sooooo cool. 

Lots of twists and turns aswell.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Quality series. Loved each one, looking forward to the next one.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2009)

Very good.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 1, 2009)

how exciting!!
Hope the next series has been commissioned


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 1, 2009)

pigtails said:


> how exciting!!
> Hope the next series has been commissioned



It has! More sexy Mitchell in my face.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 1, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7912235.stm


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 1, 2009)

I really loved it but..... missed bits due to annoying son who can not keep his mouth shut when something good I like is on and he keeps asking me what is going to happen ARGHHHHH!!



Spoiler: spoiler



Anyway just to clarify- why to Herrick seem so confident that he would kill George but then it switched and Herrick looked scared as he knew George would turn into a werewolf I dont get why he was so sure of himself in the first place? I thought he said he could not die?

Also Why is Mitchell so dangerous according to Herrick? and why wont one of the other vampires carry on the movement?

Sorry


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2009)

Wanted to see vampire copper getting eviscerated and generally pwned though.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2009)

*purrs at the very mention of Mitchell* 


MIss Kali!! You not heard of spoiler tags!??!?  *runs off thread before reading post properly*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> I really loved it but..... missed bits due to annoying son who can not keep his mouth shut when something good I like is on and he keeps asking me what is going to happen ARGHHHHH!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> ...




a group of vampires might take a werewolf, but alone in a room with one? Vampy is going to be torn limb from limb and won't ever survive that.

As for Mitchell, he is old and even in life was meant to be a bit mustard. With vamps age confers strength, but being an oldster turned in his prime of human life adds to the strength


----------



## Melinda (Mar 1, 2009)

Ive been a little luke warm about this, I dont think Ive been moved to post despite Mitchell being _outrageously_ filthy looking. The sense of menace has seemed clunky and disjointed which has been where the show has fallen short for me. Plus the effects have made me wince on occasion- either spend the money the show deserves, or find a new way of depicting vampires and werewolves. (The ghost thing has been done well) 

I found George too distracting- his mannerisms and especially the way he speaks. I can almost see the stage directions as he stutters and mumbles, doing Lee Evans impressions. 

The actress playing Annie has some timing issues too, line after line falls jarringly flat. 

However I was impressed by the penultimate episode; the feeding rooms and  'death' were really well done. I found Annie whispering into her ex's ear to be genuinely eerie. 

I'll watch the final show on Iplayer.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 1, 2009)

I love Annie.

'I see you've got the whole 'talking like a twat' thing down'


----------



## pigtails (Mar 1, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> It has! More sexy Mitchell in my face.



WOO and a HOO!!!!



*salivates at thought of Mitchell in my face*


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ive been a little luke warm about this, I dont think Ive been moved to post despite Mitchell being _outrageously_ filthy looking. The sense of menace has seemed clunky and disjointed which as been where the show has fallen short for me. Plus the effects have made me wince on occasion- either spend the money the show deserves, or find a new way of depicting vampires and vampires. (The ghost thing has been done well)
> 
> I found George too distracting- his mannerisms and especially the way he speaks. I can almost see the stage directions as he stutters and mumbles, doing Lee Evans impressions.
> 
> ...


I think it's taken a while to get used to George but now I like it, he's an uptight repressed, nervous Jewish boy.

I think the characters are really likeable and believeable actually.

I think the only effects I have a problem with is the Werewolf, they should probably just show the back of him tbh. I think it's okay half way through when it's just eyes and teeth, but when he fully turns it looks a bit amateur.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 1, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I love Annie.
> 
> 'I see you've got the whole 'talking like a twat' thing down'


I liked that.  And her new-found confidence.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 1, 2009)

Oddly, I think the writers have tried _too _hard to make George and Annie to seem normal, sometimes the banter is just overly awkard and clumsy and I find myself wondering about the dialogue and delivery and cant immerse myself in the scene. 

Obviously Mitchell is written with more fluency, he's had decades living as the undead. The supernatural is new for the other two... Actually that's quite important isnt it? rolleyes: at me) Im re-considering my opinions slightly here as i write EG!  

There have been several times when Ive been reminded of Buffy's Scooby Gang bantering away. But then subject matter naturally lends itself to the comparison.


Anyone know when the final ep is going up on Iplayer?


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 1, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> *purrs at the very mention of Mitchell*
> 
> 
> MIss Kali!! You not heard of spoiler tags!??!?  *runs off thread before reading post properly*



Sorry dunno how to do em!!! I did put up a warning!!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> As for Mitchell, he is old and even in life was meant to be a bit mustard. With vamps age confers strength, but being an oldster turned in his prime of human life adds to the strength



What does mustard mean?


----------



## madamv (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree eg, the effects for the werewolf were crap - a back shot was enough really.

Glad for second series, certainly it left us on a great plot twist...

I think the turning point for Herrick was when George said that he couldnt be considered for turning 'evil' just because he was gonna kill someone.  It made George more human as he did it for his love.

Or summink


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Sorry dunno how to do em!!! I did put up a warning!!



Aahh k. i know ya did and ty cos I didn't read the post cos of it  *sends big hug btw*


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2009)

I want to watch the pilot that was shown a few months ago again. I certainly did not anticipate the series would turn out to be so enjoyable from it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2009)

zoooo said:


> What does mustard mean?



tasty, hard.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2009)

Ohhhh. Thank you!
I shall look out for it on Minder.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 1, 2009)

Mitchell has a hairy back. Hah!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 1, 2009)

You say that like its a bad thing 


e2a
 Final ep is now up on iplayer.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2009)

I noticed that too!
I like it.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 1, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Mitchell has a hairy back. Hah!


Wax, Veet, shave etc.  



Melinda said:


> e2a Final ep is now up on iplayer.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 2, 2009)

fogbat said:


> Mitchell has a hairy back. Hah!



does not actually detract from his pure and filthy sexiness!

*fans self*


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

If anyone is on facebook, there is a Being Human group with lots of good photos, including a topless one of Mitchell.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 2, 2009)

Facebook is gash, so Id be really grateful if you could repost the photos please?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## pigtails (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


>



this picture makes me happy


----------



## Melinda (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


>


anguished looking filthy vamp- check
unmade bed- check

Adequate.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2009)

fang bangers


----------



## pigtails (Mar 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> fang bangers



Damn right!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm equipped with sharp stakes and silver chains but if a fit gothy vampire wanted me I would be a lamb to the slaughter.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

George has David the Gnome wallpaper in his room.


----------



## strung out (Mar 2, 2009)

i loved it. especially the bit when george sat in the seat at church i used to sit in as a kid


----------



## chainsaw cat (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> I* think it's taken a while to get used to George but now I like it, he's an uptight repressed, nervous Jewish boy.*
> 
> I think the characters are really likeable and believeable actually.
> 
> I think the only effects I have a problem with is the Werewolf, they should probably just show the back of him tbh. I think it's okay half way through when it's just eyes and teeth, but when he fully turns it looks a bit amateur.



I really like this guy, if he had his ears done he'd be like the British Matt Dillon with his shirt off. All that squeaky voice stuff just makes the contrast with his time of the month antics the more tasty.



Oh and by the way, that is EXACTLY what a werewolf looks like and don't ask how I know, 'k?


I meant Matt Damon


----------



## Iguana (Mar 2, 2009)

Good episode, though it seemed a bit slow at first after last weeks frantic cliffhanger.  It was great as Herrick approached the hospital.  Even the bit with him in the lift was great as you assume he's going up.  It never occurred to me that he'd be going down to George.

And the last few minutes were great too.  Especially when they showed that George has infected Nena and the great bit with Owen and the creepy old guy.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

strung_out said:


> i loved it. especially the bit when george sat in the seat at church i used to sit in as a kid



Yay,  What church was it then?

I liked it when he said 'Ive seen worse down Broadmead on a Friday night'

Also, I watched George's prequel and it was meant to be in Scotland but it was Ashton Court.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

They played Mercy in the flashback, no way was that released 2 years ago.


----------



## strung out (Mar 2, 2009)

All Saint's, Clifton. Still go there with my mum and dad every now and then


----------



## 8den (Mar 2, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Good episode, though it seemed a bit slow at first after last weeks frantic cliffhanger.  It was great as Herrick approached the hospital.  Even the bit with him in the lift was great as you assume he's going up.  It never occurred to me that he'd be going down to George.



Seemed blindingly obvious to me.


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2009)

electrogirl said:


>





pigtails said:


> this picture makes me happy


Ohhhh me too....in my pants


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 2, 2009)

Melinda said:


> anguished looking filthy vamp- check
> unmade bed- check
> 
> Adequate.



Actually, I think he looks a little constipated there.


----------



## mysterygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Iguana said:


> And the last few minutes were great too.  Especially when they showed that George has infected Nena and the great bit with Owen and the creepy old guy.



George did that?  I dont remember that bit?


----------



## madamv (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought it was obvious george was sorting something out when he went to herrick, then again at the hospital. The bit with nena's scratches was ace! Looking forward to True Blood now.


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Mar 2, 2009)

So, anyone know when the next series is due?

... and why has this turned into a "phwoar, Mitchell" thread?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Talkie Toaster said:


> So, anyone know when the next series is due?
> 
> ... and why has this turned into a "phwoar, Mitchell" thread?



I don't know, and, sorry.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2009)

mysterygirl said:


> George did that?  I dont remember that bit?



When he pushed her away in the basement


----------



## Iguana (Mar 2, 2009)

madamv said:


> I thought it was obvious george was sorting something out when he went to herrick, then again at the hospital. The bit with nena's scratches was ace! Looking forward to True Blood now.



When she was about to get in the bath she pulled up her sleeve and had wolf scratches on her arm.  So all the questions she was asking George about being a werewolf weren't just her being curious about her boyfriend.  She suspected he had infected her and was asking for her own sake too.  Once he confirmed that he was infected by a scratch she knew she'll be a wolf too from now on.

It was why the sight of her calmed wolfGeorge down when he saw her through the door.  As George told Annie and Mitchell he must have recognised something inside of her.  He's assuming it was that he recognised the woman he loved.  But as the scene switched to her looking at her scratches it was revealed to us that what he actually recognised was the wolf.


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2009)

Werewolf sex on the next series... yay!


----------



## pigtails (Mar 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Ohhhh me too....in my pants



filthy cow!!









me too though!


----------



## pigtails (Mar 2, 2009)

T & P said:


> Werewolf sex on the next series... yay!



and werewolf babies in the next!


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 2, 2009)

fogbat said:


> When he pushed her away in the basement


Yup.

Although.  


He hadn't fully transformed at that point.
Unless there's an incubation period (1st full moon?), why hasn't Mitchell noticed?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 2, 2009)

pigtails said:


> and werewolf babies in the next!



Awwwww! Puppiez.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 2, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Yup.
> 
> Although.
> 
> ...



I think, though I may be wrong, that we'd seen his claws emerge by that point, which I'd assume to be sufficient.

As for the second point, dunno


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 4, 2009)

yep loved it, Mr & Mrs Wolf next series hurrah.

Glad some people got over their George hating his character is great. Was so glad Owen fessed though i hated him and his weird big teeth and hopefully no more tangoed girl either.  Really glad they have gone for another series as well, obviously going to get the weird old bloke hunting George and Mitchell down, maybe in the middle of a cross species war...i think i am a tad overexcited


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 4, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> yep loved it, Mr & Mrs Wolf next series hurrah.
> 
> Glad some people got over their George hating his character is great. Was so glad Owen fessed though i hated him and his weird big teeth and hopefully no more tangoed girl either.  Really glad they have gone for another series as well, obviously going to get the weird old bloke hunting George and Mitchell down, maybe in the middle of a cross species war...i think i am a tad overexcited



Has Owen confessed though? I think they just think he's mental for talking about ghosties and vampires.

Me and my sister were discussing today whether Owen was really seriously model good looking, or total uggboots, and that there was no inbetween.

But we couldn't decide which he was, but that he did look quite like a horse.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2009)

He's absolutely bloody horrible looking.

(no offence to the dude if he reads this....) :/

But fuck no, NOT a model.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 5, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> i think i am a tad overexcited



No need for the  - I'm very excited too


----------



## grogwilton (Mar 5, 2009)

This may have been mentioned already, but I love how the evil vampires look just like the BNP! No coincidence surely?!


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 5, 2009)

Best British Sci-Fi/vampire series since "Ultraviolet".

And how cool was it when Annie's potential manifested itself?

"Torchwood" would give anything to be this good, I reckons


----------



## T & P (Mar 6, 2009)

jer said:


> "Torchwood" would give anything to be this good, I reckons


 Agreed. This was as good as the best episodes Dr. Who had to offer, and comfortably better than Torchwood.


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 6, 2009)

I really enjoyed that.  Even though the voice-overs were toilet, Annie was annoying, and George's voice wound me up, I found it really rewarding to watch.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 6, 2009)

jer said:


> And how cool was it when Annie's potential manifested itself?



I was hurrahing and cheering!


----------



## rover07 (Mar 6, 2009)

We're only human, flesh and blood that's all


----------



## mysterygirl (Mar 6, 2009)

fogbat said:


> When he pushed her away in the basement


Oh 



danny la rouge said:


> Yup.
> 
> Although.
> 
> ...


I was wondering that - from the reaction of the other vampires to George they can smell werewolf it seems.



jer said:


> And how cool was it when Annie's potential manifested itself?



ha ha ha I was getting right into it by there, and thinking 'oooooooooo - go Annie!'


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 6, 2009)

jer said:


> Best British Sci-Fi/vampire series since "Ultraviolet".


That was an ace prog, that was, and the cunts cancelled it after a single series.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 6, 2009)

Idris Elba was in that!


----------



## scifisam (Mar 6, 2009)

mysterygirl said:


> I was wondering that - from the reaction of the other vampires to George they can smell werewolf it seems.



Maybe it is an incubation period, or maybe it's because Mitchell's only seen her around George, so might not have noticed a werewolf scent when there's already a known werewolf there.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 6, 2009)

I saw the last episode, and now wish I'd bothered watching it...an actual, proper, decent bit of UK telly that doesn't try and copy the US...


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2009)

For some reason we've been recording the repeats  so got 2 episodes left to go....


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2009)

pigtails said:


> No need for the  - I'm very excited too



hello missy been yonks. 

I know but i get so overexcited by everything these days its a bit shameful 

EG i think Owen was uggleeey myself which is mean cos i am hardly gonna win any prizes but there was just something not right, normally dark hair with a big nose and i am mush, maybe it was the character itself that put me off??


----------



## pigtails (Mar 6, 2009)

onenameshelley said:


> hello missy been yonks.
> 
> I know but i get so overexcited by everything these days its a bit shameful
> 
> EG i think Owen was uggleeey myself which is mean cos i am hardly gonna win any prizes but there was just something not right, normally dark hair with a big nose and i am mush, maybe it was the character itself that put me off??



Over excitment is .............. it may be annoying to some people but fuck them!

I got ridiculously excited recently when I found a spice I had been trying to get for ages - actually jumped, clapped my hands and said 'YAY!' in the shop 


anyway back on topic - I'm not sure about Owen's look either, good looking/ ugly as fuck seems to be a fine line in his case! - he's good at being a cunt tho!


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 6, 2009)

pigtails said:


> Over excitment is .............. it may be annoying to some people but fuck them!
> 
> I got ridiculously excited recently when I found a spice I had been trying to get for ages - actually jumped, clapped my hands and said 'YAY!' in the shop
> 
> ...



ok at least i am not the only one who turns into a seal in moments of happiness that makes me feel better. 

Yeah he was v evil! 

Can i just say i feel sorry annie is stuck in those clothes her ugg boots must be a world of horrid sweat by now, and i notice that they gave her a top that can be changed about a bit which was quite cunning of the beeb wardrobe unit.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 28, 2009)

They are showing the whole series on BBC3 tonight.


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

Maggot said:


> They are showing the whole series on BBC3 tonight.



Did you watch the documentary?


----------



## pigtails (Mar 28, 2009)

electrogirl said:


> Did you watch the documentary?



I saw bit of it - nice to get a mitchell fix!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

pigtails said:


> I saw bit of it - nice to get a mitchell fix!



I missed it but will get it on catch up if it's any good? Any good?

If only for a perv.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 28, 2009)

it was ok, probably wouldn't bother going out of my way to watch it but mitchell has longer hair and sideys in it - YUM!


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 28, 2009)

I think I'll probably watch it.


----------



## pigtails (Mar 28, 2009)

don't blame you!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 28, 2009)

I thought his hair looked a bit silly long.

The length it was in the show is best.


----------



## 8den (Mar 29, 2009)

zoooo said:


> I thought his hair looked a bit silly long.
> 
> The length it was in the show is best.



I cannot fucking believe Mitchell is six years younger than me.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2009)

*looks at imdb*

Oh yeah, he is a bit younger than he looks...


----------



## 8den (Mar 29, 2009)

zoooo said:


> *looks at imdb*
> 
> Oh yeah, he is a bit younger than he looks...



He was born the year Return of Jedi  came out. Jesus.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 29, 2009)

No I missed it.  Was it any good?


----------

